# Hill Country Deer



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

A little sequence I got of a few deer where we were staying on the Guadalupe this past weekend. Still learning this camera and photography stuff. This was with a Canon Rebel T6i with 55-250mm lens with very low light and full zoom. No editing done yet. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice picture, where on the Guadalupe is that, looks too wide for around Hunt.


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

This was in between Sattler and New Braunfels on River Road.


----------

